# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Intelektualet Antikomunist 1945-1990

## PORTI_05

Eshte pothuajse ne erresire te plote veprimtaria intelektuale antikomuniste e mergates shqipetare,.
Per arsyet qe dihen  shume figura te inteligjences shqiptare  qe per bindjete ,dhe dhunen qe u  ushtrua jo veteme tek ata por edhe ne familjet te tyre ,lane atdheun dhefati i sergjynosi ne vende te tjera 
Por ata nuk e pushuan veprimtarin e tyre intelektuale edhe ne mergim .
DO TE PERMENDJA  XHAFER  DEVA.PROF NAMIK RESULI .ETEM KOKALARI LEC SHLLAKU ISA NDREU .AGA AGAJ . FEJZI VOKOPOLA  TAHIR KOLGJINI 
 e shume te tjere  kush qi  me shume nga jeta  e tyre eshte i lutur te shkruaj ne ke  teme ,,,,flm

----------


## PORTI_05

XHAFER DEVA KY BURR I PATHYER I KOMBIT-SHQIPTAR 

Pikërisht me 21 shkurt të vitit 1904 rrafsh një shekull më parë familjes së njohur të Ibrahim Devës nga Mitrovica ju shtue edhe nje d’jal i pesti me radhë.Kushë do të mendonte se mu ky djalë i lindur një shekullë më parë në Mitrovicë do të jet njëri ndër shqiptarët më të fortë i cili tër jetën e vet do të punoji pa u ndalur kurrë deri në frymen e fundit të jetës së ti për Shqipërin etnike. Dhe pikerisht mu në këtë njëqind vjetor të lindjes së këtij idealisti të shqiptarisë i cili çdo gjë shkriu për Shqipërinë etnike dhe duke u nisur nga fakti se veprimtarinë e tij e ka mbuluar tisi i harresës vdekjeprurëse në Kosovën e Shqipërisë etnike, vendosëm që ta  perkujtojmë me një akademi perkujtimore me rastin e njëqind vjetorit të lindjes, njërin ndër nacionalistët demokrat të Shqipërisë etnike, Xhafer Ibrahim Devën. 

Po pse themi Xhafer Deva burr I pathyer i kombit shqiptar.Vërtet ishte burr I pathyer.Aji qëndroji I pathyer edhe atëher kur vendosi të hyji në politikën shqiptare që ta realizoji planin e ti për Shqipërin Etnike,aji qëndroji I pathyer edhe atëher kur ishte ministër I puneve të mbrendshme,aji qëndroji I pathyer edhe kur e udhehoqi Lidhjen e Dyte te Prizrenit,aji qëndroji I pathyer edhe kur e akuzuan komunistët pansllavist, si fashiste. 

Madje, pati edhe aso rastesh kur Xhafer Deva qëndroi i pathyer kur atë e akuzuan edhe të huajt siq ishte gjenerali anglez Hill, i cili e përcaktoji Deven si njëri ndër bashkëpunëtorët e Gjermanëve e përgjigjja e të pathyerit heroji i kombit shqiptar Xhafer Devës  me 25 prill të vitit 1944 në mënyrë publike në nje nga orët më të dëgjuara të mbrëmjes në "Radio Tiranë" ku midis të tjerave i tha Hillit me atë zërin e ti burrëror dhe të pathyeshem: ”Shqiptari Xhafer Deva që ka nderin t'ju përgjigjet mund t’ju theksoj se nuk është në shërbim të gjermaneve, nuk ashtë kenë kurrë, dhe nuk do të jet kurrë, por gjithashtu, nuk është në shërbim të anglezve, amerikaneve, rusëve. Xhafer Deva ka nderin të jet në shërbim të popullit shqiptar, dhe sigurisht ky shërbim asht ndera më e madhe që mundë të ketë. 

Xhafer Deva qëndroj i pathyer dhe nuk u lekund edhe atëherë kur u dashtë që ta lëshoj Kosovën e tij të dashur dhe të vendoset në Austri, Itali  e më vonë në Amerikë. Ai ishte largpamës dhe vigjilent, ishte njëri ndër atdhetarët, politikanët, dhe luftëtarët më të fortë shqiptarë në shekullin që e lam pasë. Prandaj me plote ndërgjegje e themi që ësht ardhur koha që historia shqiptare ta vendos në vendin e merituar këtë burre të shekullit që e dha Kosova jone Heroike, këtë burrë të shekullit që e dha Shqipëria jonë Etnike. 

Me këtë duamë të theksojmë se është ardhur koha që historia ta thot fjalën e vet për Xhafer Devën dhe me argumente shkencore të bien pertok pseudo tezat e disa historianëve shërbëtor të politikës ditore komuniste të cilët  u munduan ta kriminalizojn veprën e Xhafer Deves, por nuk mundën t’ia humbin shkelqimin veprës se tij, të vjellurat e ketyre historianëve pansllavist në të gjitha viset shqiptare kundër Xhafer Devës janë groposur thellë në plehun e historisë, ndërsa dita ditës veprimtaria atdhetare e këtij burri të palëkundur të Shqipërisë etnike po del në sheshë. 

Prandaj është ardhur koha që Kosova martire kjo pjesë e ndarë padrejtësisht e Shqiperisë etnike jo vetëm ta vendos në ballin e oxhakut të historisë sonë kombëtare Xhafer Deven, por ajo edhe ti merr eshtrat e Xhafer Devës dhe ti kthej në Mitrovicën e tij të dashur, prandaji ndegjoni shqiptar porosit biografi dhe bashkpuntori shumvjeqar i Xhafer Devës, publicisti  Idriz Lamaji, i cili në librin Xhafer Deva në Dritën e Letrave të veta dhe zbulesa tjera të Mergatës Shqiptare Në York 2002 në faqën 154 thot: “Eshtrat e Xhafer Devës pushojnë sot në një varrë të vetmuar, në varrezat e gjelbërta të Palo Altos në Kaliforni, eshtrat e ti duhet kthyer në Kosovë, dhe rivarrosur në qytetin e ti të lindjes, në Mitrovicen e Isa Boletinit të famshëm, në atë qytet të cilin sot e kërcnojnë serbët për vdekje. Varri i tij në vendlindje do të ishte një piramid kufiri, e cila do ti bënte roje atdheut më shumë se një ushtarë i mbërthyer në armë. Është emri dhe veprimtaria e ti që e frikson armikun tonë shekullor. Është emri Xhafer Deva për të cilin një kryeministër serb ka thënë “Deva nuk blehet me pare se është i pasur, Deva është armiku ynë i përbetuar, Deva duhet vrarë. Xhafer Deva ky nacionalist dhe atdhetar i madh i kombit shqiptar mbylli sytë me 25 Maji 1978  në moshen 74 vjeçare me amanetin që ta mbajm gjallë idealin kombëtar të Lidhjes së Prizrenit.

----------


## CEZARND

Edip Tershana 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edip Tërshana, simbol i rezistencës kundër diktaturës komuniste


Me rastin e 60-vjetorit të ekzekutimit të Mësuesit të Merituar, dekoruar me medaljen "Shqiponja e artë" 


Reshat KRIPA


Fisnikëria lind bashkë me njeriun. Ajo trashëgoi brez pas brezi. Ajo reflektohet në veprimet dhe sjelljet e tyre karshi të tjerëve. Atë nuk mund ta përçudnojë asgjë. Ajo është një dhuratë e Zotit, të cilën nuk mund ta kenë fat të gjithë.

Ky gjak nuk mungonte në dejet e familjes Tërshana. Edipi i lindur më 15 mars 1907, ishte djali i katërt i Abdurrahmanit dhe Sabries. I ati anëtar i klubit patriotik "Bashkimi" merr pjesë në Kuvendin e Dibrës më 23 korrik 1909. Punon për hapjen e shkollave shqipe me alfabetin latin dhe është pjesëmarrës me armë në dorë i përpjekjeve të mëdha të viteve 1912-1913 kundër serbëve.

Shkollën fillore, Edipi e filloi në vitin 1916 në shkollën shqipe të Dibrës. Më 1920, ajo mbyllet dhe ai fillon punë si çirak në një repart qeleshpunuesish. Në vitin 1922, vendosen në Peshkopi. Po atë vit vazhdon shkollën qytetëse të hapur në Tiranë me vendimin e qeverisë së Sulejman Delvinës, për fëmijët dibranë. E mbaron në vitin 1923, dhe po atë vit fillon shkollën normale në Elbasan të cilën e mbaron në vitin 1928.

Më 16 shtator 1928, fillon punë si mësues i klasës së parë në shkollën platore Shijak. Kështu vazhdon vite me radhë. Pushtimin e Shqipërisë nga Italia fashiste e priti me indinjatë. Refuzon me përbuzje propozimin për t'u rregjistruar si anëtar i partisë fashiste. 27 nëntor 1942, 30-vjetori i shpalljes së pavarësisë. Me nismën e tij vihet në skenë drama e Foqion Postolit. "Lulja e Kujtimit", Entuziazmi ishte i paparë. Sallën e ndezën më tepër fjalët e zjarrta të Edip Tërshanës dhe Beqir Haçit. Të nesërmen manifestimi i madh në shesh për ditën e flamurit. Përleshje me forcat e kuesturës.

Në pranverën e vitit 1942, bie në kontakt me elementë antifashitë si Irfan Hajrullai dhe Mustafa Gjinishi. Ata e njohin me punimet e Konferencës së Pezës. Në bazë të vendimeve të saj, shtruan nevojën e krijimit të Këshillit Antifashist të Dibrës. Me krijimin e tij zgjidhet kryetar i këtij këshilli. Motivi kryesor i tij ishte lufta kundër pushtuesve fashiste. Në të bënin pjesë të gjitha forcat politike të vendit.

Në 8 shtator 1943, Italia kapitullon. Edipi merr kontakt me kapitenin anglez Hendz dhe komandantin e batalionit italian "Firence" Armando Picci, për të ardhmen e këtij batalioni. Vendosin që forcat e këtij batalioni të vihen në dispozicion të Komandës së Divizionit të Lartë Aleat të Lindjes së Mesme. Divizioni largohet nga Dibra. Këshilli Antifashist del nga ilegaliteti, por rrugët morën një rrjedhë tjetër, farë të papranueshme. Mbrojtjen e qytetit e mori komanda partizane që priste kthimin e Haxhi Lleshit. Çuditërisht filluan plaçkitjet në qytet. U dogjën edhe disa shtëpi, kryesisht të nacionalistëve. Më 9 shtator 1943, organizohet një mbledhje në Prefekturë. Edipi kërkon shpjegime për gjendjen, por askush nuk i kthen përgjigje. Tradhëtia e madhe e Konferencës së Mukjes kishte filluar të vihej në zbatim nga krerët e lëvizjes komuniste. Edipi detyrohet të japë dorëheqjen nga kryetari i Këshilit Antifashist në shenjë proteste.

Tashmë pasojat e Mukjes ishn shpërndarë në gjithë Shqipërinë. Edipi dhe kapiteni angelz Hendz, kërkojnë të gjejnë një rrugë pajtimi ndërmjet forcave që po vinin drejt një lufte vëllavrasëse. Më 24 shtator 1943 organizohet një takim i Mithat Frashërit, Hasan Dostit dhe Isuf Luzit, me krerët dibranë, Fiqiri Dine dhe Cen Elezi që kishte si qëllim organizimin e një Komiteti Kombëtar dibran. Por ngjarjet kishin marrë rrugë. Komunistët kishin mundur të marrin në dorë drejtimin e këshillit. Sipas udhëzimeve të tyre, krahas flamurit shqiptar u ngrit edhe ai maqedonas. Shenja e parë e tradhëtisë së madhe që do vazhdonte më vonë me dorëzimin e këtyre krahinave jugosllave. Edipi heq dorë përfundimisht nga ky këshill.

Në mars 1945, shkon të takojë dhëndrrin e tij, Habib Gegën që ndodhej në burg. Merr kontakt me Qenan Dibrën, i cili i rekomandon për avokat Suat Asllanin. Ata e informojnë për lëvizjen antikomuniste që kishte filluar në Tiranë, me pjesëmarrjen e personave të rrymave të ndryshme. Ata i parashtruan organizimin e një organizate të tillë antikomuniste dhe demokrate në Dibër. Këtë gjë, Edipi filloi ta vinte në zbatim porsa mbërriti në qytetin e tij. Aty takohet me miqtë e tij, Shefqet Shehun, Eqerem Kukelin, Rasin Fetahun, Islam dhe Xheladin Ndreun, me të cilët krijon bërthamën e organizatës që do të quhej "Bashkimi Demokratik" dhe që do të përmblidhte rreth vetes përfaqësues nga rryma të ndryshme si social-demokratë, monarkistë dhe të grupit të rrezistencës. Lidhjet me Tiranën i mbante nëpërmjet Qenan Dibrës.

Aktiviteti i mësipërm nuk kishte si të mos binte në sy të sigurimit të shtetit. Për këtë sipas udhëzimeve nga qendra, Edipi tërhiqet për pak kohë. Cen Elezi me 10djemtë Islam , Xhelalin ,Ganiun Xheladin Ndreu etj, Dan Kaloshi dhe Menajt e Lurës, detyrohen të marrin malet. Shefqet Shehu, Rasim Fetahu dhe Eqerem Kukeli, arrestohen. Po ashtu, arrestohen në Tiranë edhe Qenan Dibra, Suat Asllani, Ivzi Golja dhe të tjerë. Kishte filluar terrori i tmerrshëm komunist.

Ardhja e Hysni Alimerkos si profesor i letërsisë në fund të shtatorit 1946 i dha hov të ri lëvizjes. Ajo kishte gjetur në personin e tij njeriun që dinte të drejtonte dhe të jepte leksione të shkëlqyera organizimi. Hysni Alimerkua i lindur në Tragjas të Vlorës, mori mësimet fillore dhe të mesme në vendin e tij. Pastaj shkoi për studimet e larta në Firence të Italisë ku u diplomua për letërsi. Gjatë luftës ka qenë sekretar i Financës së Komitetit Krahinor të Organizatës së Ballit Kombëtar për Vlorën. Takimi me Edipin bëri që pikpamjet e tyre të ishin të njëjta. Së bashku me Jani Ikonomin, Alqi Nushin dhe Kozma Gjergon, u bënë strumbullari i lëvizjes antikomuniste në Peshkopi.

Më 17 maj 1947, në Dobrovë, shefi i sigurimit krimineli Kopi Niku, kryen arrestimin e Edip Tërshanës. Arrestohen gjithashtu edhe Hysni Alimerkua, Jani Ikonomi, Alqi Nushi dhe të tjerë. Për të detyruar të arrestuarit të pranonin akuzat falso u provuan llojet më të tmerrshme të torturave. Vetëm ata që i kanë provuar ato në shpinën e tyre mund t'iu tregojnë për to. Por më mirë të mos flasë. Ato duken si të pabesueshme dhe të sajuara. Megjithatë një gjë dihet. Të gjithë qëndruan si luanë pa u përkulur para dhunës së ushtruar. Në mbarim të hetuesisë, Edipin e lejojnë të takojë vajzën dhe djalin. Ky takim la mbresa në shpirtin e tij. Ju kujtua e kaluara. Ata i kishin sjellë disa ushqime të mbështjella me një gazetë "Bashkimi" që qarkullonte në atë kohë. Anët e kësaj gazete përdori Edipi për të shkruar dy letra, njërën për të bijën, Lirinë, kurse tjetrën për diktatorin Enver Hoxha. Pastaj vendosi t'i jap fund jetës, duke prerë damarët. Të mbytur në gjak e gjeti një nga rojet rastësisht. Në letrën drejtuar Lirisë shkruan:

"Endrra ime është që Shqipëria të bëhet siç dua unë. Ajo do të realizohet dhe ju do të gëzoni emrin si bij të saj. Të jeni kryelartë se vdes si shqiptar".

Ndërsa në letrën drejtuar diktatorit, ndërmjet të tjerave, thekson me krenarinë e një nacionalisti të vërtetë: "Ideali kombëtar më ka ba qi të jem kundra Lëvizjes Nacionalçlirimtare, unë qi kam qenë krijuesi i saj. Ju, jo vetëm hoqët dorë nga Kosova dhe Dibra, por, sot pushteti juej i quejtun popullor asht në robni të Belgradit politikisht dhe ekonomikisht. Kjo asht tradhëti!

Jam kundra për varsjet me gjyq dhe pa gjyq qi i bahen këtij populli. Jam kundra për burgosjet e 20.000 apo 30.000 shqiptarëve vetëm e vetëm se nuk janë komunistë. Dhe kjo vetëm pse kështu don sllavi. Kjo asht tradhëti!

Më 17 nëntor 1947, filloi gjyqi kundër 12 të akuzuarve. Para gjykatësve kukull ndodhen Edip Tërshana, Hysni Alimerkua, Jani Ikonomi, Ali Nushi, Rexhep Mborja, Selim Graceni, Adem Shehu, Rifat Dibra, Mahmut Ndreu, Elez Selishta, Ferit Pervizi dhe Munir Shatku, para gjykatësve të arrestuarit qëndruan si heronj.

Më 21 nëntor jepet vendimi. Edipi, Hysniu dhe jani dënohen me vdekje me pushkatim.Të tjerët me burgime të rënda. Të arrestuarit kthehen në qeli në pritje të zbatimit të vendimit. Në fund të dhjetorit lejohet takimi i fundit. Xhevria e shoqja dërgon fëmijët. Fjala e fundit e Edipit drejtuar atyre ishte:

"Mos vishi petkun e tradhëtisë"!

Personalisht kam patur fatin të njihem me dy nga personazhet kryesore të këtij grupi. Avokatin Jani Ikonomi e kam njohur në kampin e Urës Vajgurore. Një burrë i veçantë. Një intelektual dhe idealist i rrallë. Një mësues i ndjenjave nacionaliste për ne të burgosurit e brezit të ri. Shpesh herë na thoshte: "Mos u ligështoni, mos u përkulni para torturave dhe urisë! Qëndroni me kryet lart, ashtu si kanë qëndruar paraardhësit tanë! E ardhmja e Shqiperisë është e sigurtë. Gjaku i të rënëve është ushqimi i saj. Do të vijë koha kur njerëzit do të shkëputen nga demagogjia e kuqe dhe do të fillojnë të ndërtojnë të ardhmen e atdheut, të ardhmen me të vërtetë demokratike. Për këtë jam i sigurtë.

Sot, Jani nuk jeton më, por ideali i tij triumfoi mbi dogmat komuniste.

Me Hysniun u njoha mbasi doli nga burgu, por më tepër u lidhëm me ndryshimet demokratike, kur luftonim në Shoqatën e të Përndjekurve Politikë, për realizimin e amanetit të të rënëve tanë, për çrrënjosjen e komunizmit nga vendi ynë. Idhulli i tij ishte Edip Tërshana. Kur u lirua nga burgu i Burrelit mbas 20 vjetësh dhe po kthehej për në shtëpi, ndaloi në qytetin e Kavajës. Donte të takonte Xhevrien, Lirinë dhe Nihatin, familjen e mikut të tij më të mirë, të cilët banonin atje. Trokiti në portë. Ajo u hap dhe ata mbetën të shtangur. Ju duk sikur para tyre u shfaq Edipi. Ndenjën atë mbrëmje gjithë natën, duke biseduar dhe të nesërmen ai u nis për në Vlorë.

Nuk mund të harronte çastet e fundit të mikut të tij të pavdekshëm, Edipit, të përshkruara me aq dhimbje para tij: "Kishte kaluar mesi i natës dhe ne qoftë nga ngarkesa prikologjike, qoftë nga të ftohtit, nuk na kishte marrë gjumi. Duhet të ketë qenë ora dy e gjysëm e natës, kur dëgjojmë një urdhër që u jepet ushtarëve:

Përgatitni armët! Nga biruca e tij dëgjojmë zërin e Edipit që na thotë:

-Nuk janë shenja të mira. Unë jam njëqind për qind i vdekur. Sidoqoftë, kushdo që do të shpëtojë t'u tregojë fëmijëve të vërtetën. Amanet djalin! S''vonoi shumë kur dëgjojmë Kopi Nikun që i drejtohet Edipit. - Qenke bërë gati? Dil atëherë.

E hipën në makinë dhe u nisën. Zhurma e saj u dëgjua edhe pak kohë pastaj e mbuloi zhurma e lumit. Mbas pak u dëgjua një breshëri armësh. Edipi ishte ndarë prej nesh. Një reshter nga Pogradeci, që shërbente aty na tregoi çastët e fundit të tij. Kur e kishte pyetur prokurori për fjalën e fundit ai u përgjigj:

-Rroftë Shqypnia! Në sytë e Hysniut pashë të rridhnin dy pika lot.

----------

